# The girlfriend being weird?



## JJJ (21 Jun 2008)

So I told my girlfriend I'm leaving for basic next month. It was not a surprise. She knew I was applying.  All the sudden she is yelling at me for anything and everything. Calling me a cheater with girls and everything. Any time I try and talk to her she yells more. Has this happened to anyone else? How did you deal with it? She even has her friends and cousin in on it now.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Jun 2008)

Cheat on her, tap that a@@ one more time and go to basic.


----------



## JJJ (21 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> Cheat on her, tap that a@@ on more time and go to basic.



Its Friday so I assume your drunk lol


----------



## medaid (21 Jun 2008)

I think he's serious...

Anyways, sounds like it's either time to sit down and sort things out or for you to move your seperate ways. Seriously... Give it a good old try to sort things out, if all else fails it's time to move on.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Jun 2008)

No I don't drink actually, just being an ass.
If you can't trust her, and you don't want the stress during your time at basic (which will be stressful enough), through in the friendship card.  If its meant to be, you two will find your way back to each other.  If not there are plenty of fish in the sea.  P.S. I'm told chicks dig a guy in uniform.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Jun 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> So I told my girlfriend I'm leaving for basic next month. It was not a surprise. She knew I was applying.  All the sudden she is yelling at me for anything and everything. Calling me a cheater with girls and everything. Any time I try and talk to her she yells more. Has this happened to anyone else? How did you deal with it? She even has her friends and cousin in on it now.



Be prepared to "move on", and be pleasantly surprised if she comes around and acknowledges that she was stressing more than you were.  As MedTech says, you don't need that stress with what you are about to undertake.  This is your future career, yours!  Not hers.  Sounds like there are some insecurity issues with her that she needs to sort out...or move on to someone that she won't have an issue with.  Not everyone who lives apart from a GF/BF cheats...  :

my two cents...

G2G


----------



## RubberTree (21 Jun 2008)

Check the calender...re-evaluate in 7-10 days.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> . . . . there are plenty of fish in the sea.  P.S. I'm told chicks dig a guy in uniform.



I am drunk (started leave today  ;D ), and I've been told I can be an ass  > , so, for what it's worth .....

Pour yourself a strong drink, tell her what LWQ said above, enjoy the fireworks, and then see if she's ready to be reasonable. If not, all the letter-writing and phone calls during BMQ are not going to be worth the effort and worry.  If it's not salvageable, cut your losses, and go on course worrying about one thing one - being the best soldier you can be.  There will be other women (or guys for the ladies who look for similar advice).


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2008)

Wait for the Dear John to arrive half way through your course then post it on the notice board with everyone else's. Hope it's a really good one so that the staff will secretly admire you in some twisted way.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Jun 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Wait for the Dear John to arrive half way through your course then post it on the notice board with everyone else's. Hope it's a really good one so that the staff will secretly admire you in some twisted way.



They don't actually do that, do they? I'm sure I saw that on a movie once.  :-\


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> They don't actually do that, do they? I'm sure I saw that on a movie once.  :-\



Ya it was *Jarhead*



Me and my girlfriend of about a year and a half are parting ways when I go to BMQ.  I mean I'l be gone for 62 weeks, then there is no way of knowing what CFB I'l be on after that.  Plus she will be done school before me and probably move somewhere anyways.

She's very upset about it, so am I but its not going to hit me until I leave.  And there is no point getting upset about things you just can't change.

Then again, I've been told my logic lacks compassion.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> They don't actually do that, do they? I'm sure I saw that on a movie once.  :-\



They sure do. Some are really good!  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Jun 2008)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> They sure do. Some are really good!  ;D



Yikes!


----------



## Kat Stevens (21 Jun 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> So I told my girlfriend I'm leaving for basic next month. It was not a surprise. She knew I was applying.  All the sudden she is yelling at me for anything and everything. Calling me a cheater with girls and everything. Any time I try and talk to her she yells more. Has this happened to anyone else? How did you deal with it? She even has her friends and cousin in on it now.



It's pretty common.  My wife would look for excuses to be pissed at me before every deployment, course, tasking, or major EX.  Somehow makes it easier for them to say goodbye if they don't like you very much at the time.  Go to basic, if it falls apart while you're there, you can do nothing to fix it long distance, and it's possibly not worth the extra effort.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ya it was *Jarhead*



I knew I wasn't imagining it! Thanks, MTS.


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It's pretty common.  My wife would look for excuses to be pissed at me before every deployment, course, tasking, or major EX.  Somehow makes it easier for them to say goodbye if they don't like you very much at the time.  Go to basic, if it falls apart while you're there, you can do nothing to fix it long distance, and it's possibly not worth the extra effort.



My girlfriend, even though she is supportive, deep down dislikes me a lot for "leaving her" to join.  That causes a lot of bottled up emotion and anger that can come out sometimes.  She will get mad at me for little things and just get pissed for long periods of time.  I'm the only one she can vent to I understand, still it makes it hard to be around each other sometimes.

I agree with Kat, go and see what happens.  OR just nip it in the A$$ before hand and end your relationship *before* BMQ.  That way you don't have to go through the cliché writing each other, drifting apart, and saying "well we tried" in the last email.  Been there.

Good luck!

Kyle


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Then again, I've been told my logic lacks compassion.



That is simply someone trying to make you feel guilty.  Ignore.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Jun 2008)

Speaking from the other side, as a military wife, it is VERY common to have a major fight before your loved one leaves, for whatever reason-ex, deployment, course.  It is easier to be mad at someone when they are leaving even though know that it is your job, it doesn't always feel good knowing that we are not your first priority.  Even though my brain knows why, my heart still hurts.  :-[ 
So, being a girl and emotional, as we can be sometimes, we will just make your life miserable >  It's dumb, but it just is.  After almost 14 years of marriage my husband and I joke about our big fight before he leaves and we try to avoid it, but it ususally happens :'(  But, we make it through and all is good in the end.  
If it's meant to be, your girlfriend will be there when you get back. Or maybe your girlfriend and the military are not a good mix or maybe they are, it is all new to her too.  Right now you just need to be honest with her, let her know how you feel, but if the military is what you really want then you need to go for it!   Good luck


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Jun 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It's pretty common.  My wife would look for excuses to be pissed at me before every deployment, course, tasking, or major EX.  Somehow makes it easier for them to say goodbye if they don't like you very much at the time.  Go to basic, if it falls apart while you're there, you can do nothing to fix it long distance, and it's possibly not worth the extra effort.



I think its calling distancing.


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2008)

RubberTree said:
			
		

> Check the calender...re-evaluate in 7-10 days.



On 7th day ... count 28 more days (leave them "blank" on the calendar), then put "X" through next 7 days, count 28 more - add 7 more "X" ... repeat pattern on calendar until average age of menopause.

Chicks ... gotta love us.  

If you failed math, or just can't count -- go with LWQ & Mr. O'Leary's suggestion: "Drink". Drink lots.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> So I told my girlfriend I'm leaving for basic next month. It was not a surprise. She knew I was applying.  All the sudden she is yelling at me for anything and everything. Calling me a cheater with girls and everything. Any time I try and talk to her she yells more. Has this happened to anyone else? How did you deal with it? She even has her friends and cousin in on it now.



Mind games!

You can do better.

Give her the marching orders she deserves.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jun 2008)

Pick what your #1 priority is, her or the CF.  Focus on that.  It doesn't sound like you'd be willing to give up your chance to join, so you probably know the answer to that.

I am not saying ignore her, just remember to keep your focus on the steak, and not the peas.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jun 2008)

It's funny but then it turns to sad very quickly.
So many young guys and girls go away on course, tasking or even deploy overseas and all they do the whole time is argue over silly things with their significant other.  Every day they are texting away like mad every night their on the phone fighting.  
Where some people have the time of their life on course or a fun tasking, the only memories they walk away with are of fighting and arguing.  

The real sad part is that at the end of the summer they walk away with a few thousand dollar phone bill and often enough, they end up breaking up with their other half anyways.
A friend of mine is dating a girl whos even IN the army and she still gives him a stupid hard time over being away on ex when she should know better.

She will keep him up until 4 am fighting because he called her half an hour late however she will turn around and call him 4 or 5 hours late, drunk at a "girls night out" party with her ex boyfriend present.

It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## simysmom99 (22 Jun 2008)

Here's my 2 cents, for what it is worth.
When my dh is getting ready for deployment, course, whatever, I always pick the fight.  When he comes home, it is his turn to pick the fight.  We like to call it pre/post deployment crap.  It happens, but we have come to recognize it and realize what we are doing.  Now, that doesn't mean it doesn't happen, but at least we know what is going on.
I quite often feel abandoned when he leaves.  Yep, it's stupid but that is how I feel.  But we joined as a family, made the decision to go on tours, courses and all that good stuff together (as much as the spouse can make those decisions) so I am fully aware of what it means to be an "army wife".  I can deal and understand that I am not the first priority in his life, I sit past work, past our kid and if I am being really awful the dogs out rank me as well.  I'm okay with that and understand that.  Do I really want to be the first priority when he is holding a gun somewhere and his life may be in the balance?  Or learning how to use new weapons, medical kit, etc?  Nope.  I want him home safely and I want him well trained.
This is new for both of you.  Cut her a bit of slack, have a conversation about basic and what it means to you.  If she can accept the challenge, give it a try.  But don't let anyone stand in _your_ way of _your_ career.  This life is not for everyone, but it is a great life if you let yourself go with the flow and enjoy the challenges.


----------



## daftandbarmy (22 Jun 2008)

simysmom99 said:
			
		

> Here's my 2 cents, for what it is worth.
> When my dh is getting ready for deployment, course, whatever, I always pick the fight.  When he comes home, it is his turn to pick the fight.  We like to call it pre/post deployment crap.  It happens, but we have come to recognize it and realize what we are doing.  Now, that doesn't mean it doesn't happen, but at least we know what is going on.
> I quite often feel abandoned when he leaves.  Yep, it's stupid but that is how I feel.  But we joined as a family, made the decision to go on tours, courses and all that good stuff together (as much as the spouse can make those decisions) so I am fully aware of what it means to be an "army wife".  I can deal and understand that I am not the first priority in his life, I sit past work, past our kid and if I am being really awful the dogs out rank me as well.  I'm okay with that and understand that.  Do I really want to be the first priority when he is holding a gun somewhere and his life may be in the balance?  Or learning how to use new weapons, medical kit, etc?  Nope.  I want him home safely and I want him well trained.
> This is new for both of you.  Cut her a bit of slack, have a conversation about basic and what it means to you.  If she can accept the challenge, give it a try.  But don't let anyone stand in _your_ way of _your_ career.  This life is not for everyone, but it is a great life if you let yourself go with the flow and enjoy the challenges.



Well said!


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

Sorry to sound just terrible, but you also must factor in that your a short trip away from Montreal.  >

Think you could behave yourself if you guys *did* stay together?


----------



## lou-reed (22 Jun 2008)

Just a few points.
1.  Not really sure why you would pose this qestion on this forum.  To me, it would seem more appropriate to seek advice from someone closer to you who has better understanding of the dynamics of your personal situation.  Only you know what the best decision for you is and that would be dependant on your ages, how long you have been together, both of your maturity levels, etc, etc.. and what both your plans for the future are.

2.  It takes a very special woman to be married/together to/with a member of the CF.  it is not a lifestyle for everyone.  This may be the first indication that it is not a lifestyle conducive to you and your girlfriend.  You probably already know what you need to do.  

3.  My kudos to all the wives/girlfriends who support us in what we do.  I know my wife has made me the person that I am today and I am grateful that she has stood beside me for the last 20 years.


----------



## chrisf (22 Jun 2008)

For the record, not all women are crazy...

While I'm a reservist, I've spent plenty of time away from home... the best (worst) was 21 months out of 24. 

Despite getting rather depressed when I'm getting ready to go away, she has stood by me, we do NOT get into arguments about silly things before i depart, nor while I'm away, and she's always been there to pick me up at the airport (Even at extremely late hours, despite me repeatedly telling her "No, really, don't pick me up at 3:00AM, the army is happy to pay for a cab, stay in your warm bed, I'll come to you)

If she's giving you this nonsense already, it's only going to get worse, and if you have to wonder if it's worth it, then it's not. Drop her, move on.


----------



## GAP (22 Jun 2008)

lou-reed said:
			
		

> Just a few points.
> 1.  Not really sure why you would pose this qestion on this forum.  To me, it would seem more appropriate to seek advice from someone closer to you who has better understanding of the dynamics of your personal situation.  Only you know what the best decision for you is and that would be dependant on your ages, how long you have been together, both of your maturity levels, etc, etc.. and what both your plans for the future are.



What other varied source that has experienced all of the above issues is there?  

Why does he have to go to someone closer to him who has better understanding of the dynamics of his personal situation?  Is his a special case or something? All I see are normal dynamics of a relationship that is not balanced.

Then you turn around and say the same thing everybody else has been telling.....pick priorities..... :


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 Jun 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Then you turn around and say the same thing everybody else has been telling.....pick priorities..... :



+1 

..beat me to it.


----------



## Sigger (22 Jun 2008)

Three guys in my basic course went through the same thing..

One broke it off before leaving - they are now married 4 years later.

Another tried to keep it together throughout basic, wasted a lot of time thinking about it than actually enjoying the course, and despite the efforts, are no longer together. He regrets not breaking it off beforehand.

And the third spent mindless hours after lights out on his cell trying to keep it together. They are now married and have offspring.

So, I suppose it depends on your determination and or level of willingness to spend much needed emotional credits.

Good luck man.. I feel for ya.


----------



## lou-reed (22 Jun 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Why does he have to go to someone closer to him who has better understanding of the dynamics of his personal situation?  Is his a special case or something? All I see are normal dynamics of a relationship that is not balanced.



First off, I did not tell him tell him to pick priorities...I said that he probably already knows what to do.  If you want to infer that to mean to pick priorities, that is your call.  If I did turn around and tell him something it was to seek advice from someone close.    

Second, I do not know this guy so I do not know if his case is special or not?  Maybe it is - how do you know otherwise?  Maybe it is a case of normal dynamics but until one has first hand knowledge of the situation only assumptions can be made.  We all know what happens when assumptions are made.  

He certainly does not have to go to someone closer to him for advice.  He can seek advice from whoever he wants to.  However, in my opinion, a close friend or family member who has first hand knowledge of this situation would be better suited to give him advice on the specific problems of his relationship.  If you disagree with me that is fine - we are all entitled to our opinions.


----------



## simysmom99 (22 Jun 2008)

This conversation reminds me of a little story.
I know this guy, broke it off with his girlfriend before his trip to the sandbox.  Ends up getting wounded.  He gets home to Canada and wants to see her.  She comes to see him, with a new boyfriend.  Over time they realize they should be together, and they are now married.
Some things are meant to be


----------



## jzaidi1 (23 Jun 2008)

JJJ,

Let her go.  If she comes back then it was meant to be.  The last thing you need is Girlfriend stress on course.  Sorry to say it bro but you'll be miserable if you don't allow for closure on both ends.

J


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> JJJ,
> 
> Let her go.  If she comes back then it was meant to be.  The last thing you need is Girlfriend stress on course.  Sorry to say it bro but you'll be miserable if you don't allow for closure on both ends.
> 
> J



Good I idea mate.  For the record thats what I have done with that very same assumption.  If it meant to be, it can wait a year or so.  We broke up last night actually.  Oh well.

Good luck bud!

Kyle


----------



## JJJ (23 Jun 2008)

lou-reed said:
			
		

> Just a few points.
> 1.  Not really sure why you would pose this qestion on this forum.  To me, it would seem more appropriate to seek advice from someone closer to you who has better understanding of the dynamics of your personal situation.



Sorry it took so long to make a reply here. My internet has not been working

This seems like the best place to ask about experiences as a lot of people have been through it. My friends and family have not been through this kind of thing.


----------



## Fusaki (23 Jun 2008)

> Let her go.  If she comes back then it was meant to be.  The last thing you need is Girlfriend stress on course.  Sorry to say it bro but you'll be miserable if you don't allow for closure on both ends.



+1 to that.

The army loses too many good dudes because girlfriends get emotional and guys get stressed enough to quit. And besides, she'll be banging Jodie two weeks into course anyways so you'd might as well cut her off now.

There are lots of girls out there who get their white picket fence fantasy crushed by army life. When you've found one that genuinely supports what you want to do, you'll know.


----------



## Sigger (23 Jun 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> This seems like the best place to ask about experiences as a lot of people have been through it. My friends and family have not been through this kind of thing.



Agreed. Dont let those poo pooers wane you away.


----------



## Hawk (23 Jun 2008)

Everyone here's been giving good advice, and I really don't have much to add.

When I joined in the dim, dark past, I broke it off with my then-boyfriend. I didn't think a long distance relationship, at the grand old age of 18 was very good for either of us. We wrote back and forth for over a year - friendly, newsy letters-no e-mail in the 1960's! Finally we completely drifted apart. 17 years later, we were back together, 18 years later we were married, and he took on father-roll to my then 3 year old son. Its been a great marriage, and he and Son are the best of friends.

If its meant to be, you can't do a darn thing to stop it, and if it isn't meant to be, nothing you can do will keep the relationship going forever. My $.02 worth.


Hawk


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jun 2008)

When all else fails, contact Tech Support:


Dear Technical Support, 

18 months ago, I upgraded to Girlfriend 1.0 from Drinking Mates 4.2, which I had used for years without any trouble. However, there are apparently conflicts between these two products and the only solution was to try and run Girlfriend 1.0 with the sound turned off. To make matters worse, Girlfriend 1.0 is incompatible with several other applications, such as Lads Night Out 3.1, Football 4.5, and Playboy 6.9. Successive versions of Girlfriend proved no better. 

I tried a shareware program, Slapper 2.1, but it had many bugs and left a virus in my system, forcing me to shut down completely for several weeks. Eventually, I tried to run Girlfriend 1.2 and Girlfriend 1.0 at the same time, only to discover that when these two systems detected each other they caused severe damage to my hardware. 

I eventually upgraded to Fiancée 1.0, only to discover that this product soon had to be upgraded further to Wife 1.0. While Wife 1.0 tends to use up all my available resources, it does come bundled with Free Sex Plus and Cleanhouse2005. Shortly after this upgrade, however, I found that Wife 1.0 could be very unstable and costly to run. Any mistakes I made were automatically stored in Wife 1.0's memory and could not be deleted. They then resurfaced months later when I had forgotten about them. Wife 1.0 also has an automatic Diary, Explorer and E-mail filter, and can, without warning, launch Turbo Strop and Multi-Whinge. These latter products have no Help files, and I have to try to guess what the problem is. 

Additional problems are that Wife 1.0 needs updating regularly, requiring Shoe Shop Browser for new attachments and Hairstyle Express which needs to be reinstalled every other week. Also, when Wife 1.0 attaches itself to my Saab 93 Convertible hard drive, it often crashes. 

Wife 1.0 also comes with an irritating pop-up called Mother In Law, which can't be turned off. 

Recently I've been tempted to install Mistress 2003, but there could be problems. A friend of mine has alerted me to the fact that if Wife 1.0 detects Mistress 2003, it tends to delete all of your Money before uninstalling itself.

Help requested please 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

And the flip side... 

Dear Tech Support: 

Last year I upgraded from Boyfriend 5.0 to Husband 1.0 and noticed a distinct slow down in the overall performance, particularly in the Flower and Jewellery applications, which operated flawlessly under Boyfriend 5.0. 

In addition, Husband 1.0 un-installed many other valuable programs, such as Romance 9.5 and Personal Attention 6.5 and then installed undesirable programs such as Football 5.0, Rugby 4.3 and Cricket 3.0. 

Conversation 8.0 no longer runs; it simply crashes the system. I've tried running Nagging 5.3 to fix these problems, to no avail. What can I do? 

Signed, 

Desperate 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Dear Desperate: 

First keep in mind, Boyfriend 5.0 is an Entertainment Package, while Husband 1.0 is an Operating System. Try entering the command: C:/ITHOUGHTYOULOVEDME to download Tears 6.2, which should automatically install Guilt 3.0. If that application works as designed, Husband 1.0 should then automatically run the applications Jewellery 2.0 and Flowers 3.5. But remember, overuse of the above application can cause Husband 1.0 to default to Grumpy Silence 2.5, Happy Hour 7.0, or Beer 6.1. 

WARNING: Beer 6.1 is a very nasty program that will create Snoring Loudly. 

CAUTION: Whatever you do, DO NOT install Mother-in- law. This is not a supported application and will crash Husband 1.0. 

In summary, Husband 1.0 is a great program, but it does have limited memory and cannot learn new applications quickly. You might consider buying additional software to improve memory and performance. I personally recommend Hot Food 3.0 and Lingerie 7.7. 

Good Luck, 

Tech Support


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Jun 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> If its meant to be, you can't do a darn thing to stop it, and if it isn't meant to be, nothing you can do will keep the relationship going forever. My $.02 worth.



I agree with you 100%, Hawk. Que sera sera.  

Triple J, the most important thing is not to let this relationship issue affect you throughout your training. Keep your head in the game. When you complete basic, she'll either be there waiting for you or she'll not, but no amount of stressing about it is going to change it. Another $.02 for the pot.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> The army loses too many good dudes because girlfriends get emotional and guys get stressed enough to quit. And besides, *she'll be banging Jodie two weeks into course anyways so you'd might as well cut her off now.*



Boy, that's a nice statement if I ever heard one!     Girl problems much?  With that kind of attitude I can see why.   :

What's to say that *he* won't be banging Mary two weeks after he's gone?   ???


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Boy, that's a nice statement if I ever heard one!     Girl problems much?  With that kind of attitude I can see why.   :
> 
> What's to say that *he* won't be banging Mary two weeks after he's gone?   ???



Immature people with low self-esteem may be tempted to cheat. Why worry about it unless it happens? If it happens, cut your losses and find someone more deserving of your affections. If it doesn't happen, then you may well have found someone with strong values that you can share a life with. Not all people (of either gender) cheat when given the opportunity.

P.S. Moe, this isn't directed at you, but I'm too lazy to go back and highlight all of the previous comments about cheating.


----------



## Fusaki (23 Jun 2008)

For JJJ:

Disregard all girl-posts in this thread. If she's getting sketchy on you now, it'll only get worse later.

P.S.

Moe and Celticgirl, your posts are girl-posts.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> P.S. Moe, this isn't directed at you, but I'm too lazy to go back and highlight all of the previous comments about cheating.



Yeah, I know there's lots.  Just seems funny coming from someone who claims to be SHARP qualified, as stated below his avatar.

Back on track....

To the OP, you don't mention your age but I would assume you're fairly young.  There's plenty of time to have relationships in your life.


----------



## lynzi (23 Jun 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> For JJJ:
> 
> Disregard all girl-posts in this thread. If she's getting sketchy on you now, it'll only get worse later.



This is very true. From what I've found, women are automatically sketchy of any guy in the army based on all the stories going around. Besides, if she can't trust you, then get rid of her. Trust is the base of every relationship, army or not. 
BTW, even though I am female, this is not a "girl post". I think that if she can't trust you, then you should find someone else. Or be single. That way you'll enjoy training more, without the added stress of a girlfriend in the back of your head.


----------



## Fusaki (23 Jun 2008)

> BTW, even though I am female, this is not a "girl post".



And I hereby declare you "one of the guys".:cheers:


----------



## JJJ (23 Jun 2008)

I just want to say thank you to everyone who posted stories or their view on it. I believe we have now broken up. Not really talking very much now.


----------



## jzaidi1 (23 Jun 2008)

Trust me when I say this...you are better off single for now.  You need only worry about yourself and the backs of your CF comrads.

J


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

End all live-in relationships NLT the day before common-law rules come in to play.

Avoid marriage at all cost.

In the long run, hookers are cheaper than divorce lawyers.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> End all live-in relationships NLT the day before common-law rules come in to play.
> 
> Avoid marriage at all cost.
> 
> In the long run, hookers are cheaper than divorce lawyers.



Loachman, are you the one who told me not to bother getting married, just find some woman you hate and buy her a house?  


G2G


----------



## Bane (23 Jun 2008)

Eject! Eject! Eject!


----------



## Fusaki (23 Jun 2008)

Right on man. Stay the course!

From myself and RCR Grunt, "YESSSS!!!" ~high fives all around~

Go St Jean, and let me know if Cabaret Erotica is still open.  ;D


----------



## S.Stewart (23 Jun 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Loachman, are you the one who told me not to bother getting married, just find some woman you hate and buy her a house?
> 
> 
> G2G



Buy a house? Screw that, still costs you money in the end. What you need to find is a girl with ideals like mine, which is what is yours is yours, mine is mine, and never shall the two meet. Which includes seperate living if need be.


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jun 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Buy a house? Screw that, still costs you money in the end. What you need to find is a girl with ideals like mine, which is what is yours is yours, mine is mine, and never shall the two meet. Which includes seperate living if need be.



What ever happened to the simple romance of drawing a chalk line down the center of the house?


----------



## S.Stewart (23 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the simple romance of drawing a chalk line down the center of the house?



One its tacky, two if there is a house that either means mixed money...which I believe I addressed in my statement above, or it's my house in that case it's freeloading. I think I will stick to my previous statement.


----------



## Springroll (23 Jun 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Buy a house? Screw that, still costs you money in the end. What you need to find is a girl with ideals like mine, which is what is yours is yours, mine is mine, and never shall the two meet. Which includes seperate living if need be.



That very comment is what I am living right now, and I'm loving it!!!
No worries, no complications, and if the bf ticks me off, I tell him to go to his own house!

JJJ, I think you will find that life will be alot easier now at BMQ, and on your future courses.
No need to have a high drama chick on your arm...its more hassle then what it's worth.

Enjoy BMQ while you can. It is a lifetime of awesome memories!!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> ............ I believe we have now broken up. Not really talking very much now.



Ummmm!

That kinda reminds me of a friend who bought his girlfriend a "Friendship Ring".  What he thought was not what she thought.  He didn't believe us, at first, that she would think of it quite differently.  He found out later.   ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jun 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ummmm!
> 
> That kinda reminds me of a friend who bought his girlfriend a "Friendship Ring".  What he thought was not what she thought.  He didn't believe us, at first, that she would think of it quite differently.  He found out later.   ;D



Did he find out about the time she put it on her left hand?


----------



## jzaidi1 (23 Jun 2008)

Perhaps the overlords of this site should start a Military dating forum to bring like minded men and women together.  I'm married (sorry ladies) but if I were single it would read something like this:

M seeking F
Relatively young-ish male, 33, semi-fit, unhappy with civvie 
life seeking hot female between 25-35 who likes assualt rifles, 
long marches on parade square, enjoys lots of time apart, 
loyal, independant, no hang-ups with drunks, likes beer and 
the smell of napalm in the morning.

J


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Jun 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Loachman, are you the one who told me not to bother getting married, just find some woman you hate and buy her a house?
> 
> 
> G2G



That one is mine, I believe.... ;D


----------



## Loachman (23 Jun 2008)

Some comedian said it first.

And unfortunately, Fireball, we stopped using napalm a couple of decades ago.

Pity.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> Perhaps the overlords of this site should start a Military dating forum to bring like minded men and women together.  I'm married (sorry ladies) but if I were single it would read something like this:
> 
> M seeking F
> Relatively young-ish male, 33, semi-fit, unhappy with civvie
> ...



Already being done.  Visit Radio Chatter and see when the next meeting is taking place at a location close to you.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Did he find out about the time she put it on her left hand?



I don't think he clued in then.  He did after she started making a lot of plans and drawing up lists, looking at fabrics and the Real Estate Ads, Bridal Shops, etc.   ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jun 2008)

Fireball said:
			
		

> Perhaps the overlords of this site should start a Military dating forum to bring like minded men and women together.  I'm married (sorry ladies) but if I were single it would read something like this:
> 
> M seeking F
> Relatively young-ish male, 33, semi-fit, unhappy with civvie
> ...



Too bad Hillary Clinton is already taken....


----------



## Sigger (23 Jun 2008)

She is 60


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Jun 2008)

Exactly: 25 + 35 = 60!


----------



## Sigger (23 Jun 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Jun 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> For JJJ:
> 
> Disregard all girl-posts in this thread. If she's getting sketchy on you now, it'll only get worse later.
> 
> ...



You are in the military, working alongside females I would presume, and you come out with these sexist comments?  :


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2008)

Guys are never happy.  

Here you go, The Male Psyche: (Keep in mind guys, this is meant to be funny!!)

When I was 14, I hoped that one day I would have a girlfriend.  

When I was 16, I got a girlfriend, but there was no passion, so I decided I needed a passionate girl with a zest for life.

In college I dated a passionate girl, but she was too emotional. Everything was an emergency; she was a drama queen, cried all the time and threatened suicide. So I decided I needed a girl with stability.

When I was 25,  I found a very stable girl but she was boring. She was totally predictable and never got excited about anything. Life became so dull that I decided that I needed a girl with some excitement.

When I was 28, I found an exciting girl, but I couldn't keep up with her. She rushed from one thing to another, never settling on anything. She did mad impetuous things and made me miserable as often as happy. She was great fun initially and very energetic, but directionless. So I decided to find a girl with some real ambition.

When I turned 31, I found a smart ambitious girl with her feet planted firmly on the ground and married her. She was so ambitious that she divorced me and took everything I owned.

I am older and wiser now. I am looking for a girl with big ****.   ;D


----------



## Fusaki (23 Jun 2008)

> You are in the military, working alongside females I would presume, and you come out with these sexist comments?



Are you going to nag me over army.ca?


----------



## GAP (23 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Guys are never happy.
> I am older and wiser now. I am looking for a girl with big ****.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2008)

JJJ said:
			
		

> I just want to say thank you to everyone who posted stories or their view on it. I believe we have now broken up. Not really talking very much now.



Ah shit JJJ, that sucks.

But, being a worshipper of all that is Monty Python ...

_Always look on the bright side of life_

Besides ... there's more of me out there  ---  you just need to find us. Send resume to my PM.  >

 :-*


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Are you going to nag me over army.ca?



Well, that would be a typical woman thing to do. Point proven.  

Did I say that out loud??  ;D


----------



## Sigger (24 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You are in the military, working alongside females I would presume, and you come out with these sexist comments?  :



Is it sexist if its true?


----------



## Pokorski (27 Jun 2008)

cut your losses and head on down the road.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Jun 2008)

Unofficial motto (one of many) of The Parachute Regiment: "NEXT"  ;D


----------

